# Is Wild Betta Care different for Normal Bettas?



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I saw a wild Betta at walmart yesterday! It looked really cool! I'm thinking about going back and buying it. But I wanted to know what you guys thought? Also, I have a few questions. 

Is their care different from normal bettas?
Do they need a bigger tank?
Are they more active?
Are thier deasises harder to spot?
Do they have different deasises?

The one at the store was female, I have only owned males. Is there anything new I should now about females?

Please, any information is appreciated!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Define wild betta? are you talking about plakats or short tails? I didnt know walmart carried them... the care depends on the species


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Wild as in Wild. This is what it looked like.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

There are dozens of different types of bettas, but I doubt that Walmart is going to get anything other than your basic betta splendens. Wild types tend to be hard to find and expensive. Even wild betta splendens are hard to come by because breeders want them so they can start fresh lines. It is however, a very beautiful fish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I own lots of different species of wild bettas, and yes, their care is very different from what I give my splendens.

Most species except for some of the larger mouthbrooders, prefer very soft and acidic conditions, which can be accomodated through the use of peat moss, R/O water and Indian Almond Leaves. My tap water comes out of the tap very soft so I just add Prime and IAL extract during water changes.

While most species can live in groups, they will still fight on occasion, and so a lot of cover is needed in tanks where anything more than a male/female pair is housed. I use branches, leaf litter, moss and floating plants to provide cover for my wilds. 

Some species such as unimaculata inhabit areas where there is a fair amount of water movement. However, others like my rutilans prefer a stagnant environment and don't need filtration.

Because of the soft water and acidic conditions most wilds prefer, cycling a tank is often difficult and unnecessary. Instead I do several partial (around 20%) water changes over the course of the week. This also prevents shocking the fish with sudden swings in parameters. Filters are only used to circulate water.

Wild caught species are often very shy, and some will remain that way, only ever coming out of cover to feed. However, hand-feeding your wilds and starting them off in smaller tanks, are both ways you can get them accustomed to you. Right now, my rutilan male is so comfortable in my presence, he doesn't even bother hiding while he's got a mouth full of eggs.

Feeding can be difficult. Some wilds will only accept live foods while some others will accept frozen too. None of mine will eat flake/pellets. 

Also they will jump through any space no matter how small. I just lost my male unimaculata after he got out through my filter cord gap. They do best with a very tightly fitting lid. 

While not as flashy as splendens, I much prefer my wilds. They tend to have less health issues overall, and are certainly more striking in their own way.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help. I am pretty new to fish keeping, so i think i will let this Betta pass. Thanks again!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

No worries. My splendens have me ripping out my hair most of the time so I understand where you're coming from.


----------

